# CMH Rawalpindi



## medic (Jul 14, 2007)

hi guys.

Was just wondering, is anyone here a student at the Army medical college in Rawalpindi? As a UK med student, Im interested in going to the CMH in rawalpindi for my elective. The CMH is the major teaching hospital for the army medical college. Anyone know anything about the hospital, whether its a nice hospital, good teaching etc etc. Would appreciate any info anyone can give.

Thanks


----------



## comeon!!! (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey

I am a medical student in the UK i am currenty i my third year adn we have a medical elective at the end of this year.

I am going to the cmh in Rawalpindi. I realised that you posted your thread in 2007 and assumed that you have now been to that hospital. How did you find the electve? what did you do? 

Thanks for your help #laugh 

Rehana


----------



## shary (Aug 22, 2009)

yes it nice


----------



## doc.w3s (Jan 23, 2009)

Im a student of army medical college and i havent heard of any elecive program in CMH.
Yes we go there for our clinicals but as it is a Military Hospital i dont think it has any elective programs.

INFACT in trying to get an elective aboard. 
Im an australian national and plan to leave Pakistan after med school.Do you have any idea if you uni has a elective program for international students ?????


----------



## hammad (Mar 21, 2010)

hi im hammad, in final year mbbs in army medical college....combined military hospital n military hospital i.e cmh and mh r my teaching hospital....i can help u


----------



## qamerzia707 (Jun 8, 2011)

i m 4th year student in china.i want to do my electives in cmh rawalpindi .can u please tell me which person i ve to contact with .

tnx in advance


----------



## kingkhan89 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi, I am a medical student currently in the UK planning to do my elective in the summer, can anyone let me know the application procedure for CMH or give me contact details. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## mona ali (Mar 15, 2014)

*Hi ...*

can u tell me how to do electives in CMH pindi ? i mean is there any particular criteria for it ?


----------

